# Straffing run



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

I came home Friday to my house demolished with nothing left but a giant crater. @Fusion hit me hard with this one. Thanks again bro! Definitely a couple of my favorites in there. Return fire will be stealthy and unexpected.


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle (Apr 10, 2017)

Awesome hit @Fusion!


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Way to be @Fusion

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

Awesome bomb, very generous!


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Dang!


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

To be fair, 5 of those are just "yard gars" that i know he kinda likes, the rest are payback for the noob care package he gave me when i first started out, and for the ongoing advice, thanks @ADRUNKK


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dentedcan (Jan 15, 2016)

Nice hit.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Good work!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Great hit!


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Great job!


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

@Fusion you about killed that poor man... That's an explosion of extreme magnitude. Well Done!!


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

Fusion said:


> To be fair, 5 of those are just "yard gars" that i know he kinda likes, the rest are payback for the noob care package he gave me when i first started out, and for the ongoing advice, thanks @*ADRUNKK*


I love to help. The weather has been getting better so I'll try and round up some dudes for a herf one of these weekends and plan it better in advance. I'm always a last minute fly by the seat of my pants type a dude.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

All human decency has left this forum! That wasn't a bomb, that's a nuclear attack!


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

That'll get your attention! @Fusion &#128077;


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Way to hit it @Fusion !


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Nice bomb @Fusion !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

